# Car swap - renault scenic 1.9 diesel -any advice please?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All

Well I will start by saying that I have finally given up on the idea of trying to matriculate my vehicle from the UK...in the name of both my bank balance and my sanity 

That said, some people I met briefly over a coffee told me they had just 'swapped' their Portugese vehicle for a Dutch one (they were returning home to Holland) as a result of an online exchange request...So they suggested that I should try the same process as they were successful and very pleased with their new car!

At the time I was still thinking to matriculate so didn't ask them where or how they had advertised (I could kick myself now!) but I'm hoping someone may know how or where I can advertise my car in exchange for a Portugese one...with other ex pats perhaps?
Many Thanks
Tracy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Portugal News but wouldn't it be better to sell in UK, bit more call there for a R/H drive car


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ask around the expat community. There may be someone returning to the UK permenantly. If you have a local "British" shop see if you can place an add there.


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

I would say try all the expat Portugal/English forums because its not a sale just a swap they should alow you to.... but I could be wrong but its worth a go...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mrforja said:


> I would say try all the expat Portugal/English forums because its not a sale just a swap they should alow you to.... but I could be wrong but its worth a go...


PLEASE NOTE: Advertising is NOT permitted on this forum


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice both, sadly here in the Alentejo there are no British shops (not like in the Algarve) so I think the chances of finding someone who wants to swap is maybe more unlikely than in other areas of Portugal.
Canoeman..yes it's a good point and I had considered that, but I also have to tow back a trailer...so the ideal would be to swap here...rather than go back and sell.....come back here again and buy..then have to make another return journey to collect the trailer.
Siobhan..thanks for your message...yes I thought this was the case hence my query where I could advertise it, etc.... 
I have stumbled across a garage which sells ex pat vehicles and has a website...so am thinking perhaps I could swap/sell/buy another through them.........seems like the easiest option rather than 2 journeys back to the UK!
The ironic thing is..I bought this car last November...to do a 6 month across Europe journey...(had special leave from work)...loved Portugal and decided to stay...but am now stuck with the car as can't matriculate it as I haven't owned it for 12 months in the UK.....seems so crazy!
Ah well.....back to the plot 
Thanks for all your help again.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

These spur of the moment decisions unfortunately some things need planning.

To be honest I think your chances of selling or swapping here are slight, and you must be getting close to only being allowed to keep vehicle here for 183 days, which if you overstayed would decrease value even further.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tracy I have sent you a PM


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

TAO22 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well I will start by saying that I have finally given up on the idea of trying to matriculate my vehicle from the UK...in the name of both my bank balance and my sanity
> 
> ...


there are some online auction for portugal and the algarve, and are free, have a search on google they should come up


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tracy How old id the car and the mileage?


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Siobhan,
The car is registered in late 2004 so it's 6 years old and has 54,000 approx on the clock. I have owned it since last November...and purchased it through a dealer to travel here to Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have passed the details to a friend


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you so much Siobhan, I'm trying my best also to look for other places to advertise the car here as it's a really good car


----------

